# SAP Front bumper question



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

So my 06 with 8K on it looks like it has 150K with the nicks on the front bumper. Thinking about getting it repainted then clear bra-ed. but looking at pics of the SAP package it looks like the SAP front bumper just fits over the stock bumper???, I mean I saw a pic of one that was not installed and it was just the bottom part, the part that makes it differnt from regular bumper. So my thought is maybe find and get one and then get just that part painted and then get my clear bra. So will a SAP front bumper simply install over the current one??? 
Thanks.......


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

flyer469 said:


> So will a SAP front bumper simply install over the current one???


Yep, it's just an extension for the front chin. It snaps onto the bottom and bolts into the wheel well. I believe originally the front top "lip" used 3M double sided tape to stick to the original fascia, but now that may have been replaced with a bolt kit for good measure. At the very least, a bolt kit is available. The only thing it replaces is the lower grille insert, which actually can be left in place if you want. Hope that helps!

DC


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The entire SAP front facia is attached with double sided tape. It screws into the front bumper in the front wheel wells. I just had mine replaced and was told there is no bolt kit for it, I checked. There is a modification that can be done to bolt it on. The link is >> http://community.webshots.com/album/259308251GRYRfp/0

I seriously doubt the dealer will go through this being standard installation calls for double sided tape. I do think the facia should be bolted on. If you look at most new cars, most body moldings these days are installed with double sided tape. 

The front SAP facia does have a small gap the whole way around it. It does not fit snug against the bumper. The thickness of the tape prevents this. The link shows no gap because it is bolted on. This is the way I think, it should be installed as standard installation. *


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

http://fbparts.com/gto_frt_fascia_install.htm

there it shows how they have to drill holes in the bottom front. Ya I dont like the idea of the gap the double sided tape will leave and dont like the idea of drill holes in the front of the main bumper....but oh well


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I hear ya, I don't like the gap that is there either. I think it's a cheap way to add this. I have not had any problems with the adhesion but if I do I will be requesting a permanent fix to what I perceive as a jury rigged installation.*


----------

